# free online lookup Crosswalk?



## BwitchyCoder (Apr 24, 2008)

Is anyone aware of any websites where one may lookup a new CPT's base unit value?

Appreciate any help.


----------



## comunale (Jun 27, 2008)

*base unit*

Hi there,

I believe you can find that on the medicare site(CMS)  search for anesthesia base units and you will find a list of base units for all of the anesthesia time-based codes.


Hope this helps

CAB


----------



## copestersteph (Jul 24, 2008)

from what I could see of this it only has the number of units for the actual anesthesia code it is not a "crosswalk" where you can look up by CPT to get the anes code & units.  I didn't have the proper program to fully open this on CMS so correct me if I am wrong & I will try to get the program needed to open. This would be extremely helpful if there was an actual crosswalk online without having to us a book.
Thanks
Steph


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 4, 2008)

*Anesthesia Crosswalk*

I am not aware of any website that lists the anesthesia crosswalk codes online.  However, there is the Crosswalk that can be purchased thru the ASA (if you haven't done so already).  It's a great resource when coding for anesthesia.


----------



## KimberlySherman (May 22, 2011)

*Supercoder has Anesthesia crosswalk package*

Supercoder has a complete package for Anesthesia coding, including the crosswalk. It's expensive, though.


----------



## Carletta01 (Apr 2, 2017)

*ASA Crosswalk w/RVG's for 2017*

Ya know I'm trying to locate an ASA Crosswalk w/RVG's for 2017. I would have thought AAPC sold them; especially since they have the CANPC Certification. Anyone know where I can buy one? it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carletta01 (Apr 2, 2017)

*ASA Crosswalk w/RVG's for 2017*

I am needing to have this for my upcoming CANPC Certification.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 2, 2017)

The only way I think the RVG & Crosswalk may be purchased is through the ASA. Believe me, if there was a website we could use to crosswalk surgical codes, I'd be on it like white on rice. LOL

They're expensive!!


----------

